# Formatierung unter linux ... aber NTFS beibe..



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

ich hab eine Linux-Partition und eine Windows xp die mit windows funktioniert leider nicht. jetzt möchte ich die partition formatieren unter linux aber das das dateisystem ntfs beibehalten bleibt.
Danke für hilfe.

MfG KooF


----------

